# Wanted: Gästepass ;)



## Pave08 (18. Mai 2012)

Hallo werte Diablo 3 Spieler,

wie vielleicht schon im Titel zu erkennen, bin ich auf der Suche nach einem Gästepass für Diablo 3.
Nun fragt sich der ein oder andere vielleicht:
"Zum Teufel, wieso fragt der nach einem Gästepass? Der sollte keine Zeit damit verschwenden diesen Thread zu schreiben, sondern sich das Spiel mal direkt kaufen!"
Dazu muss ich wohl erst einmal mitteilen, dass ich von Diablo soviel Ahnung habe wie eine Kuh vom Fliegen und ich, obwohl ich bisher von dem Spiel nur Gutes gehört habe, das Spiel gerne vorher testen würde.

Daher würde ich mich freuen wenn ein spendabler und gütiger Spieler *Süßholz raspel* seinen Gästepass für Diablo 3 an mich geben würde, damit ich die Chance habe dieses einmal zu testen.

Gruß Pave08

P.S.: Sollte mir das Spiel so gut gefallen, dass ich es mir kaufen werde, werde ich meinen Gästepass der Community hier zur Verfügung stellen. Ich denke das wäre nur fair.


----------



## pwisch (18. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

ich würde Diablo 3 auch gern mal ausprobieren. Würde mich also über einen Gästepass Code sehr freuen.

Gruß
pwisch


----------

